# Holyhead Maritime Museum



## Mr-Tomcat (Jun 19, 2007)

If anyone ventures to Anglesey try the Holyhead Maritime Museum situated in the old Lifeboat hut on Newry Beach, and Moelfre Lifboat hut on the Amlwch side of Anglesey.

Andrew.


----------



## Graham McMorine (Jan 4, 2007)

Mr-Tomcat said:


> If anyone ventures to Anglesey try the Holyhead Maritime Museum situated in the old Lifeboat hut on Newry Beach, and Moelfre Lifboat hut on the Amlwch side of Anglesey.
> 
> Andrew.


I would second this whole heartedly, both places are well worth a visit.(Thumb)


----------

